# Betta tank upgrade-Supply questions



## JavaJinx (Oct 5, 2013)

I haven't been on in forever since I've been crazy busy. I have started gathering stuff for my Betta's (Floyd) new tank upgrade. He will be moved from his 1.5 gallon to a 10 gallon. (Yay!) I have the tank, filter (I know the flow will need to be addjusted), tank lid, lighting, and a few silk plants and random decor. 

Cycling is going to be taken care of as soon as I set it up 

I'm taking it bit by bit. 

For a siphon, this one has been recommended to me.

I'm still deciding on a heater. Any suggestions? I can by in store, or online. 

I'm sure to have more questions soon,
~JavaJinx


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

the little pump just seems like something that will break, i just use regular one where you gotta suck at the end, saves 5$ (if you buy at a lfs so no shipping).


----------



## JavaJinx (Oct 5, 2013)

BettaGuy said:


> the little pump just seems like something that will break, i just use regular one where you gotta suck at the end, saves 5$ (if you buy at a lfs so no shipping).


Thanks! I'll probably just go buy a simple one then.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

For the heater just make sure you get one that is adjustable. Heaters are also one of the more expensive items you will invest in.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

heaters are well worth it. Instead of having to buy meds later on, buy a heater. It will greatly increase the longevity of your fish. I personally have had luck with the flat zoomed heaters that are cheap. I do like my adjustable 100 watt ones though. I would recommend getting two of these: 
http://www.petmountain.com/product/aquarium-heaters/11442-582488/aqueon-aqueon-submersible-aquarium-heaters.html?utm_source=googleproductads&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term={keyword}&gclid=COGDnaXAmr0CFclDMgodiEEAkg


----------



## JavaJinx (Oct 5, 2013)

BettaGuy: I will  Thanks

Betta Man: Thanks  I believe they have those heaters at my local pet shop.  One question: Why would I need 2?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

it is always a good idea to have a backup heater..just in case one dies..


----------



## JavaJinx (Oct 5, 2013)

lohachata said:


> it is always a good idea to have a backup heater..just in case one dies..


Oh of course! Duh.


----------



## JavaJinx (Oct 5, 2013)

lohachata said:


> it is always a good idea to have a backup heater..just in case one dies..


Of course! Duh.  Edit: Oops... I guess I posted it twice.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, i used to have 2 backup heaters. Even if my heaters die, i don't notice. My fish are bettas, very hardy.


----------



## JavaJinx (Oct 5, 2013)

I picked up a few things this weekend. When I get home, (I'm on the other side of the state right now) I'll hopefully get started on really setting it up. I did get the 2 aqueon heaters. And if needed at some point I can use the heater I have now but its not a very good one. I'm still looking around for some things in particular, but I'm getting there slowly.


----------

